# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  الأجزاء الثّلاثة لفيلم الأكشن الكوميدي Rush.Hour.Trilogy.DvDRip.XviD.Capo0o

## حسان القضاة

ثلاثيّة الفيلم الجميل Rush Hour .

بناء على طلب عمار 

مشاهده ممتعه عمار ..  :Smile:  












Rush.Hour.1.1998.DvDRip.XviD.Capo0o







Screen Shots






Rush.Hour.2.2001.DvDRip.XviD.Capo0o





Screen Shots












Rush.Hour.3.2007.DvDRip.XviD.Capo0o






Screen Shots







أتمنّى للجميع مشاهدة سعيدة ...


http://rapidshare.com/files/91000244...Essa.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000233...Essa.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/90999856...Essa.part3.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/91000373...essa.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000411...essa.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000002...essa.part3.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/91000457...Essa.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000404...Essa.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000523...Essa.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/91000119...Essa.part4.rar


بقيه الروابط في المرفقات (( سيرفرات غير الرابيد شير ))

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا حسان ...

بس قديش الحجم الإجمالي للفلم ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لك حسان 
والله كنت بدي فلم احظره الليله

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشكور يا حسان ...
> 
> بس قديش الحجم الإجمالي للفلم ...!!!؟؟؟




الله يسلمك نادر .. همه 3 افلام مش فلم وكل واحد شكل  :Smile:  

بدهم حسبه طويله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكرا لك حسان 
> والله كنت بدي فلم احظره الليله


مشاهده ممتعه يا صديقي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يسلمك نادر .. همه 3 افلام مش فلم وكل واحد شكل  
> 
> بدهم حسبه طويله


إنسى الموضوع ...

بستنى لما يبثوه على الـ MBC ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا  حسان

----------


## حسان القضاة

> إنسى الموضوع ...
> 
> بستنى لما يبثوه على الـ MBC ...




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

خايف تنزل سرعه النت من 512 ل 128 اعترف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكرا  حسان


هلا عمار مقصرين 

المره الجاي لما اشوفك بتجيب معك كيس فحم ..طفى الفحم وانا بجهزلك بالموضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> خايف تنزل سرعه النت من 512 ل 128 اعترف


شكلك حافظ الدرس ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> شكلك حافظ الدرس ...



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

الحال من بعضه  :Db465236ff:  

تعالو نروح عالدردشه احسن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوووووور حسان

انا حاظر الجزء الأول والجزء الثالث

وعلى فكرة الجزء الثالث رووووعه واحلا اشي فيه بدايته لما يكون الأسمراني طربان :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مشكوووووور حسان
> 
> انا حاظر الجزء الأول والجزء الثالث
> 
> وعلى فكرة الجزء الثالث رووووعه واحلا اشي فيه بدايته لما يكون الأسمراني طربان


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

هوه طربان بعقل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسلمك نادر .. همه 3 افلام مش فلم وكل واحد شكل  
> 
> بدهم حسبه طويله


3 افلام 

انت بدك الجهاز يعيد وانا بنزل فيهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتومودى

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Matrix_ps

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## hi7sham

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------

